# Valuation forecast period?



## Charles (3 February 2012)

Hi,

I've been looking around trying to find out how long I should forecast a valuation for and it seems that it really depends on the company. However, I have noticed that amping up forecast periods can have a huge effect on intrinsic value. Can someone give me some guidance?

Cheers


----------

